
Show HN: Wordroot.net – learn word root by examples - huan9huan
https://wordroot.net/
======
huan9huan
Author here. I am not a native English, have trouble to grow the vocabulary.

So I created a web app to help learn word roots by examples.

Key features: 1\. search the word root or matching the whole word 2\. Root
action to show or hide the word root, then you can catch if you have master
the word root.

Hopefully have some help for your English vocabulary growing.

